
Ask HN: How to get a part-time job in order to fund my startup? - quotz
I have no savings at all as I just graduated university. I dont want to work full time for a bit and then start a company, work experience is overrated, according to Paul Graham and Sam Altman. Also what part-time jobs? All I can see on the job boards are full-time jobs or part-time bartending&#x2F;odd jobs...
======
platistocrates
Ive never heard that said by altman/graham, but i highly (highly) recommend
working a few years before starting your own company. Otherwise you won't have
the context or the understanding to deal with issues as they come up.

Frankly I'm shocked hearing this sentiment. Would you trust an inexperienced
developer to architect a production ready system?

Businesses are infinitely more complex than software. Why would you trust
yourself to run a business with no workplace experience at all?

